# Music from Sochi



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Mikael Tariverdiev was a prominent Soviet (Armenian) composer, born in Tblisi in 1931. He died in 1996 in Sochi. He was a pupil of Aram Khachaturian.





The film music to "Irony of Fate" made him famous.





Perhaps there is more music from Sochi. Please, share it with us here.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Euronews: "Operatic soprano Anna Netrebko, 42, will perform the Olympic anthem at the opening ceremony of the Sochi Winter Olympics."

CNN: "Most of the ceremony focuses heavily on Russian classical music," said Konstantin Ernst, the main creative producer of the ceremony.


----------



## Mahler7 (Sep 7, 2010)

did the "father" of russian music get a run? :lol:

i'm guessing something along the lines of tchai, rach, strav, muss.... and even katchat if they wanted to get raw.

seriously, i hope rimsky got played.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Vano Muradeli (born 1908 in Gori, Georgia, died 1970 in Tomsk) was a friend of Stalin. Known because of his tuneful military marches. Who knows, one of the reddest communist composers of the Soviet era...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> CNN: "Most of the ceremony focuses heavily on Russian classical music," said Konstantin Ernst, the main creative producer of the ceremony.


If France were to host the Olympic Games, would they feature Debussy? If Germany were to be the host, would they feature Beethoven? etc. etc.

I mean, they might. But it seems like _they _got tired of it all. England promoted Elgar, but not really anyone else at their Ceremony. This is why I love Russia so much. Because they really _do _honor their past, their long past even (I guess they don't wanna remember the _too _recent past too much). Even when the Amazing Race came to St. Petersburg a number of years ago, the contestants had to do a challenge INSIDE the St. Petersburg Conservatory. INSIDE!! If I was in that race, I would have just deserted right then and there! :lol: But if the Amazing Race went to Paris, would _they _visit the Paris Conservatoire for a challenge, even though that Conservatoire is many times more renowned than the one in St. Petersburg? No. Because they don't care anymore.

From a preview about the 2016 Rio Olympic Games, Villa-Lobos would be having his own personal commemoration as a cultural icon. The same as Dvorak is to the Czech Republic, and Sibelius to Finland.

One thing I also noticed in the ceremony was that _Ballet _music in particular was emphasized. Russian is simply that flipping good with ballet music that they parade it all alongside their own ballet artists.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> If France were to host the Olympic Games, would they feature Debussy? If Germany were to be the host, would they feature Beethoven? etc. etc.


If it were France, they already have the ideal music for the athletes as they march to the medals platform. But it has an unfortunate name -- March to the Scaffold. Still, better than Bolero I think.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Nurse! I need an insulin injection, _stat!_


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Nurse! I need an insulin injection, _stat!_







From Russia with love. <3


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Sotchi Olympics 2014 - *Georgy Sviridov Time Forward!*


----------



## Mahler7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I mean, they might. But it seems like _they _got tired of it all. England promoted Elgar, but not really anyone else at their Ceremony.


on the plus side they did promote the sex pistols and the clash.

maybe not classical but definitely classic.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Mahler7 said:


> on the plus side they did promote the sex pistols and the clash


nah, the entire 'punk' thing was promoted in Britain by the CIA to undermine English system of values.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

sharik said:


> nah, the entire 'punk' thing was promoted in Britain by the CIA to undermine English system of values.


That is unquestionably the most accurate and true thing I have ever read on the Internet.


----------

